# British Embassy in Mexico City? Visa/Biometrics. Where is it?



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I would like to see if someone knows exactly where i should be attending my biometric appointment in Mexico City? I have been told that there is a main office and another one that is specifically for enrolling the biometrics. The website doesn't explain this, so im trying to find out as i don't want to get to one of those places and then be told that i am at the wrong office and be late for my appointment due to the confusion.

I'd really appreciate any help. Thanks.

[Excised]


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The post is confusing, Are you asking where the British Embassy is or where the meeting about biometric passports is? 
The British Embassy is close to the Angel on the right handside of Reforma going towards the Angel and if you need a hotel . La Casa Gonzales is right behind it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> The post is confusing, Are you asking where the British Embassy is or where the meeting about biometric passports is?
> The British Embassy is close to the Angel on the right handside of Reforma going towards the Angel and if you need a hotel . La Casa Gonzales is right behind it.


Even if you're not doing business at the British Embassy, I can recommend the Casa González as a great place to stay in Mexico City.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank You Citlali and Isla Verde for your reply,

Well, im a mexican citizen and I need to apply for my UK spouse visa in Mex City, im from BCS, so i need to attend my biometric appointment in Mex, DF.

Citlali (im not sure if you speak Spanish) but this is what someone told me:....
"Solo ten presente para que no se te haga tarde para tu cita que la direccion que aparece en el website de la embajada britanica es de la embajada, pero el lugar en el que en realidad entregas documentos y te toman los biometrics es a la vuelta en una pequeña cerrada, trata de llegar con buen tiempo de anticipacion, aunque no muchisimo ya que debes esperar en la calle hasta que te toque turno'

Es por eso que necesito saber cual es la exacta direccion de donde se toman los biometricos (cita para visa deL Reino Unido).

Thank you both for recommending me a hotel. I will google the Hotel Casa Gonzalez. Thanks again.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank You Citlali and Isla Verde for your reply,

Well, im a mexican citizen and I need to apply for my UK spouse visa in Mex City, im from BCS, so i need to attend my biometric appointment in Mex, DF.

Citlali (im not sure if you speak Spanish) but this the following is what someone told me:....

*"Just keep in mind that the address posted on the website of the British Embassy is of the embassy itself, ​​but the place where you will enroll your biometrics and will actually take your documents is somewhere near the embassy (i dont know the exact address) so i recommend you to find out the correct address of the place where you will have your appointment so get on time to it. (the embassy is not the place where you will be enrolling your biometrics)".
*

That's why I need to know what the exact address for my biometric appointment (visa appointment)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Angelbub said:


> Thank You Citlali and Isla Verde for your reply,
> 
> Well, im a mexican citizen and I need to apply for my UK spouse visa in Mex City, im from BCS, so i need to attend my biometric appointment in Mex, DF.
> 
> ...


Angelbub, thanks for posting an English translation of the Spanish quoted in your previous post.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

UK Border Agency | Enrolling your biometric information - postal and online applications

I suggest you check the above link I found in the Embassy. in there it says you can apply by mail or internet for the biometrics application.

It also says that you can do it in DF but that you MUST have aletter of invitation to do so. I would assume the letter would give you the address where you have to go.

It says that it is a walk-in , you do not need to make an appointment but you must the letter inviting you to do so.

The phone of the Embassy is 55 16703200 and the address Rio Lerma 71 Cuauhtémaoc
thir e-amil is [email protected]

The good news is that it sounds like you do not need to go to DF, at least not to apply.

That little hotel was recommended to some friends of mine and I check it out and stay there a day, it is really nice very quiet and it is wonderful to have a courtyard in the greenery right in that area and the British Embassy is a yellow large building right accross the street. Nice area to stay in and reasonnable price.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> UK Border Agency | Enrolling your biometric information - postal and online applications
> 
> I suggest you check the above link I found in the Embassy. in there it says you can apply by mail or internet for the biometrics application.
> 
> ...


I love the Casa González! I've had several friends visiting from the States stay at the Casa, and they all enjoyed their time there. The best part is the walled patios and gardens that surround the several buildings that make up the hotel.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

OMG! Thank you Citlali and Isla verde again!
You guys have been a wonderful help.
Thanks Citlali for finding out the info of the embassy and thank you Isla Verde for the hotel recommendation, i am definitely going to book it, specially because it is just right across the embassy!

Also, can you guys please tell me how far is the Anthropology Museum from that hotel?

And how safe is that area around the embassy?

Thank you for taking your time to help me out


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Angelbub said:


> OMG! Thank you Citlali and Isla verde again!
> You guys have been a wonderful help.
> Thanks Citlali for finding out the info of the embassy and thank you Isla Verde for the hotel recommendation, i am definitely going to book it, specially because it is just right across the embassy!
> 
> ...


The British Embassy is in a lovely, very safe area. I should know because I live just a few blocks away from there. The Anthropology Museum is in Chapultepec Park, just a ten-minute bus ride along Reforma, which is a couple of blocks from the hotel. Please be advised that it is closed on Mondays, as are almost all the museums in Mexico City.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would also say the place is very safe and there are people on the street at night in the area. You are two blocks from Reforma and on the other side you have lots of restaurants shops etc,, I am sure you will enjoy yourselves there.
Acutally I will be there at the end of this month so Isla Verde if you are around we will have to have a drink. I have to take one of my friends´for the visa interview at the US consulate but other wise the two of us will be free to do whatever!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I would also say the place is very safe and there are people on the street at night in the area. You are two blocks from Reforma and on the other side you have lots of restaurants shops etc,, I am sure you will enjoy yourselves there.
> Acutally I will be there at the end of this month so Isla Verde if you are around we will have to have a drink. I have to take one of my friends´for the visa interview at the US consulate but other wise the two of us will be free to do whatever!


I should be around at the end of this month. I've heard that visa interviews at the US Embassy (that is what you meant, isn't it, not the Consulate) can be unpleasant experiences, to say the least, so your friend will probably need a drink after it's over !


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The location is the Embassy but I believe visas are issued by consulate which is rolled inone in DF. People have to go through 2 interviews in 2 different days so it is a costly deal for people from Chiapas. They can also go to Merida but it did not work for me so DF it is. The visa usually goes very smoothly for middleclass people not so great for indigenous but Juana has an invite from a museum in Chicago so she should get it...we will see. She does not drink so I will have to have a double!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By the way I notice that France has a consul general in Mexico city , they are both in the same building but their functions are separate, it looks like there is a US embassay but is there a consul general in Mexico city or are the functions of the consulate all rolled in under someone in the embassy?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't realize that a country could have a Consulate on its own turf. That's why I thought you and Juana were headed for the Embassy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> The location is the Embassy but I believe visas are issued by consulate which is rolled inone in DF. People have to go through 2 interviews in 2 different days so it is a costly deal for people from Chiapas. They can also go to Merida but it did not work for me so DF it is. The visa usually goes very smoothly for middleclass people not so great for indigenous but Juana has an invite from a museum in Chicago so she should get it...we will see. She does not drink so I will have to have a double!


I would be great to see Juana again. Maybe she should try bribing the official who will be interviewing her with one of her marvelous creations. (Only kidding, of course!) You can have a double and Juana can have a lemonade, or whatever she wants, to celebrate getting the visa :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is going to be fun, they usually do not let any one go in with the person being interviewed so I am drilling her ahead of time. I am going to have Fomento Banamex and CONELCULTA Chiapas vouching she will return so that should do the trick but you just never know. A couple of years ago some indigenous from the Amazone were invited to the International Market in Santa Fe ,NM and they did not get a visa, their mechandise made it but they did not. Dealing with visas, consulates and embassy can be a little frustrating ,time consuming and expensive.
It´s ok you and I will have the doubles she will have the limonade.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> It is going to be fun, they usually do not let any one go in with the person being interviewed so I am drilling her ahead of time. I am going to have Fomento Banamex and CONELCULTA Chiapas vouching she will return so that should do the trick but you just never know. A couple of years ago some indigenous from the Amazone were invited to the International Market in Santa Fe ,NM and they did not get a visa, their mechandise made it but they did not. Dealing with visas, consulates and embassy can be a little frustrating ,time consuming and expensive.
> It´s ok you and I will have the doubles she will have the limonade.


I'm sure that Juana will make a positive impression on the interviewer, unless he or she is totally oblivious to the good vibes that people like Juana give off. Looking forward to seeing both of you again in a few weeks.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank you Isla verde for the advice and the info. It is well appreciated. Have a good day!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Angelbub said:


> Thank you Isla verde for the advice and the info. It is well appreciated. Have a good day!


You're very welcome, Angelbub. I'm always happy to promote the attractions of my adopted city.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello Isla verde,

I have not contacted the Hotel Casa Gonzalez yet, as i dont have the certain date in Nov/October i will be arriving to Mexico City. However i am trying to get much information for my trip as possible.

Now im interested to know if you or someone in the forum could tell me about the best way to get from the Mex airport to the hotel (by the Angel of Independence). 

1. Could you recommend me a chauffeur/driver? or a safe taxi driver/site?
2. How far is the airport from that area?
3. what would be the possible costs from the airport to the hotel?

Its many questions in one i know, but i hope you or someone else can help me.

Thank you in advance and have a lovely day!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Angelbub said:


> Hello Isla verde,
> 
> I have not contacted the Hotel Casa Gonzalez yet, as i dont have the certain date in Nov/October i will be arriving to Mexico City. However i am trying to get much information for my trip as possible.
> 
> ...


I offer my comments:

1. Take one of the "authorized" taxi's from the airport, for which you will pre-pay the journey. They're safe and secure. There are counters inside the airport at which you purchase your ride. Ask for a "sedan" so that you are not sold a ticket for a larger SUV (certainly a nice ride, but at double the cost). You purchase your ticket and will then be directed to the line-up of taxi's where yur ticket will be checked, luggage loaded into the trunk of the car, and you will be on your way. When I've had more than one bag I let one of the airport porters take them on a cart, walk me to the taxi ticket counter and then again to the line-up of taxi's. If someone walks up to you offering taxi service as you exit the Customs area, ignore them. They're touts trying to get you into an unauthorized/random taxi and there's no assurance the journey will be a safe one.

Here's a link to a listing of the authorized taxi's operating from the airport: 

SERVICIO DE TAXIS AUTORIZADOS

2. Travel time from the airport depends upon time of day and day of week. At the height of the rush hour on the expressways, it could take you 40 minutes. At other times it could take just 20 minutes. I've oftentimes stayed in a hotel and/or an apartment not far from Casa Gonzalez and travel times average about 30 minutes.

3. The flat-fare cost of travel in the authorized taxi's is determined by distance, zones, and I believe the current cost for that part of Colonia Cuauhtemoc is in the range of MX$200/225 (US$17/19).


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank you Longford for your unconditional help!

Oh i cant believe how helpful this forum is! 
Thanks for your very complete info, i will definitely follow your advice regarding the taxis at the airport.

Have a love evening.


----------



## Flower13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Angelbub said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to see if someone knows exactly where i should be attending my biometric appointment in Mexico City? I have been told that there is a main office and another one that is specifically for enrolling the biometrics. The website doesn't explain this, so im trying to find out as i don't want to get to one of those places and then be told that i am at the wrong office and be late for my appointment due to the confusion.
> 
> ...


Espero que no sea muy tarde , la oficina esta en la parte de atras de la embajada , bueno cuando yo fui en 2010


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Flower13 said:


> Espero que no sea muy tarde , la oficina esta en la parte de atras de la embajada , bueno cuando yo fui en 2010


All posts must be in English. Please keep in mind that many forum members are not fluent in Spanish. Please provide a translation of this post. Thanks.


----------



## Flower13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> All posts must be in English. Please keep in mind that many forum members are not fluent in Spanish. Please provide a translation of this post. Thanks.


Ok I am sorry, I am new to the forum, all I said : the office that he needs is in the back of the British embassy in mexico, well at least it was in 2010


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Flower13 said:


> Ok I am sorry, I am new to the forum, all I said : the office that he needs is in the back of the British embassy in mexico, well at least it was in 2010


Thanks.


----------



## tagivis (Jan 5, 2013)

Angelbub;

I'm applying for spouse visa next year, can u share with me how was your experience throw all this??? also can you share the list of documents do u send ???

Thanks


----------

